# If you could spend one day with someone famous...



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

I would absolutely spend a day with Myles Keller. I listen carefully to every word he generates on deer and big bucks. In my estimation, the finest Whitetail HUnter alive today, and just wish he ran a bow hunting for deer school...I would be his first pupil. "Myles, tell me like I am three years old." betcha one day with him would be like a MONTH with some so-caled "pros."


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Randy Ulmer hands down! I'd take in everything he has to share in regards to hunting and target shooting...the best of both worlds!


----------



## stickbowguy (Sep 28, 2004)

Fred Bear


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

Jenna Jameson! :wink: 

-T


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Steven Segal. :darkbeer:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Fred Bear ~~


----------



## airout (Oct 10, 2006)

#1- Teddy Roosevelt
#2- Jack O'Connor
#3- Chuck Adams


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

Condoleezza Rice


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

twin2003 said:


> Jenna Jameson! :wink:
> 
> -T


oh great, looks like i'll be getting sloppy seconds, grrr.


----------



## brian626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ashley Judd


----------



## RebelYell (Aug 31, 2006)

No, I've got it, Without a doubt, HUGH HEFNER!!!


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

Saxton Pope
Arthur Young
Fred bear
Tom Jennings 
Howard Hill
Not necessarily in that order


----------

